# I'm bored so here is muh 2 bragging spots



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*MY 2007 NMZ HIGHSIDER*











MY WIFE Amarilis with our baby Isabella on the way....Due Step. 26th











Front View of the NMZ with all the mods










Back view










My 03' Yamaha 9.9hp 2-stroke (soon tuned up to 15hp)











TSG's Slim ProFile JackPlate and TSG Trim Tabs

TomC is the best!!!!!!!!











Back View of the NMZ











*Mods are coming soon:*

Carbon Marine Tiller Piller, Casting Piller and (can't tell u this one) ;D

Power Tech Stainless Steel Prop

too many list to go on!

ok.....I'm done I'm going to get a bheer [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks very nice blake, I like the noe also....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahhh glasshoppah ... I can see an LT25 in your future ... 

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Boat looks good. Now go take care of mom and the baby.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Ahhh  glasshoppah ... I can see an LT25 in your future  ...
> 
> Dave



Hey blake....didnt you just sell your lt25..................why was that? :-?

It was a nice one too.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like you haven't been fishing "all" the time.  

Congrats on the baby, nmz is setup nice too.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> *looks like you haven't been fishing "all" the time.*
> 
> Congrats on the baby, nmz is setup nice too.


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Define "fishing"!   or maybe out of respect we shouldn't


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Ahhh  glasshoppah ... I can see an LT25 in your future  ...
> >
> > Dave
> 
> ...


decided to get rid of it because didnt use it at all for last 4 months in Blairsville, Ga and need room for the baby and use my NMZ more often. when my little one grows up then I'm going to give her my NMZ and I'm getting a bigger gheenoe in near future 


*Posted by: deerfly Posted on: Today at 05:12:22 
looks like you haven't been fishing "all" the time.  

Congrats on the baby, nmz is setup nice too.   *

I haven't....... ;D and now my little one is time I need to focus when my baby girl comes 

*thanks Guys!!!!!!!*


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Sept 26th.......thats my b-day,

Name him FISHGAZAM,

at least the middle name

oh hes a she..... quess that wont work 

AC


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I think FISHGAZAM is OK. As she gets older, it'll be worth the expression on the faces of the teachers and the passport people. My brother's first name is Desbert, and his middle name is Jewrell. Well, at least no one else will have that name.


----------

